# Msn Messenger



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Evey since I upgraded MSN IM to v4.5 I have had troubles with file transfers and overall stability. I have another friend that has the same problem and he is VERY computer savvy. I have gone to the oldversion.com site and d/l'ed the msn v3.5. This has the old smilies and appearance but I don't care. I'm looking for stability. I can't remember ever having trouble with this version.

One problem with downgrading is that there are registry entries for the newer version. If you merely install over the newer version the old one won't take. I had to go into the registry and manually delete the Messenger key. I recently installed Regcleaner but I couldn't find MSN Messenger there to delete. Must be another M$ trick...

Anyway, as soon as some of my contacts come online I will test this version for transfer stability, etc. I will post back with any results...

~Jim

P.S. Versions 3.5 and 3.6 do not install M$'s LOADQM "spyware".


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again!

All seems well with the new (old) MSN IM.

I have come across a tweak for it that works quite well. Amongst other things, it removes the ad on the main window, hides the startup security warning, offers logging, parental control...and more.

If this sounds worth a look, its called Messenger PLus! Extension and can be found here: http://www.patchou.com/msgplus/

Be sure to read the FAQ- it's very interesting. It's also spyware free and consumes virtually no resourses!

If you try it, offer some feedback please. 

~JIm


----------



## Low-key (Nov 9, 2002)

How can i uninstall windows messanger for good everytime i deleat the dan thing a few days later it pops back up. i'm using XP on a hp 1.8 p4


----------



## regeditor (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Jim, could you tell me what are the registry keys that you deleted/modified. I want to delete the MSN 4.7 that comes packed with the XP and run the older version of Messenger as it is much more stable and has better voice chat quality.

I followed the 2 steps that I got hold of from other websites to remove the present messenger from the box, which are :

1) Run the command 

RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection%windir%\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove

2) Remove the hide from the line in sysoc.inf:
msmsgs=msgrocm.dll,OcEntry,msmsgs.inf,hide,7

But when I try to install the earlier version, it gives me the crap saying that a newer version is present (from the registry entries obviously). I want to get rid of that, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Ron.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello regeditor and welcome to TSG! 

I don't have any XP experience so my help will be limited here.

All I can say is what I know of the W98 registry. I did a proper uninstall of MSN IM in control panel/add-remove programs. I the went into:
Hkey_Current User_\Software\Microsoft
Hkey_Local Machine\Software\Microsoft
Hkey_Users\.Default\Software\Microsoft

In all 3 I deleted the MessengerService keys then rebooted.

This worked in W98se- I can't endorse this for XP- a registry I am not familiar with.


----------



## someone88 (Dec 22, 2003)

hi 
i have problem w/ muh msn messanger itz msn 5.0 and i have msn6.1 @ d same time. I have like 1000 of userz on my msn and donno how to delete all diz namez  ( they are not on my boddy list,itz d thin w/ user name and password) 
can anyone help cuzz itz really gettin on my nerves and donno wha 2 do w/it 
e-mail me @ [email protected]
thnxxxxx


----------

